#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  РАСПИСАНИЕ ВИЗИТА ЕГО СВЯТЕЙШЕСТВА СЕМНАДЦАТОГО ГЬЯЛВА КАРМАПЫ В США

## Dechen Zangmo

Дорогие и уважаемые  члены Благородной Сангхи и друзья по дхарме.
Мы рады объявить, что Его Святейшество Семнадцатый Гьялва Кармапа Огьен Тринлей Дордже с 15 мая по 2 июня будет находиться с визитом в США.
Планируя поездки и отпуска, вы можете обратиться к приведенному ниже примерному расписанию публичного визита.
http://kagyu-kdl.ru/news.html

Как и планировалось, во время своего визита в Соединенные Штаты главное внимание Его Святейшество уделит встречам с последователями, благословению центров и передаче учений Дхармы.

----------


## Fat

> Дорогие и уважаемые  члены Благородной Сангхи и друзья по дхарме.


А интересно, кто из Благородной Сангхи "засветился" на БФ?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Фэт, к чему "подкол"?

----------


## Fat

> Фэт, к чему "подкол"?


К тому, что если пользоваться словами, смысл которых не вполне понимаешь, то получается не очень, хотя, конечно, хотелось как лучше. ИМХО, если речь идет о таких значимых фигурах, как ЕС Кармапа, к словам нужно относится внимательнее, небрежность здесь недопустима...

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

Сегодня утром, 20 мая, Его Святейшество благославил молитвенный зал монастыря Карма Трияна Дхармачакре. в ходе церемонии, в которой ему ассистировали ламы со всей Северной Америки. В полдень Его Святейшество руководил приемом, устроеным для спонсоров, сотрудников и добровольных помощьников КТД. Среди тех, кому Е.С. Кармапа выразил свою искреннюю признательность присутствовали представители города Вудсток. Остаток дня Его Святейшество отдыхал и давал персональные аудиенции.

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

Среда, 21 мая 2008. 
Сегодня утром Его Святейшество 17й Гьялва Кармапа Ургьен Тинлей Дордже провел церемонию прибежища и посвящение Гуру Падмасамбхавы для общины монастыря Карма Трияна Дхармачакра (КТД). В полдень Его Святейшество дал краткие объяснения общего смысла Семистрочной Молитвы Падмакаре на Белом 
Лотосе, - текст великого мастера 19го века Джамгёна Мипама. Остаток дня 
Его святейшество отдыхал и проводил групповые и индивидуальные встречи и 
благословения для членов общины КТД и их друзей. Сегодня был последний 
день официальной программы посещения КТД, в четверг Его Святейшество 
посетит два центра линии Кагью в окрестностях Нью Йорка, и в пятницу Его 
святейшество посетит буддийский центр Карма Тэгсум Чолинг на юге Нью 
Джерси, где проведет учения.

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

Четверг 22 мая.
Сегодня Е.С. Гьялва Кармапа Ургьен Тинлей Дордже посетил Карма Линг и 
Кунсанг Палчен Линг - два дхарма-центра линии Кагью в окрестностях Нью 
Йорка. Подробности о посещении этих центров будут опубликованы в 
ближайшее время.

Пятница, 23 мая
Его святейшество 17 Кармапа посетил сегодня буддийский центр Карма 
Тэгсум Чолинг в Нью Джерси, один из центров Его Святейшества, 
управлчемый ламой Цултримом, занимаюший большой участок земли на юге штата.
Его Святейшество был встречен с подобающими церемониями и даровал 
посвящение Будды Медицины и учение о всеобщей гармонии и здоровье перед 
собранием в несколько сотен своих последователей. Учения переводились на 
английский и китайский (Mandarin) - родные языки основной части слушателей.

Суббота, 24 мая.
Сегодня Е.С. Гьялва Кармапа Ургьен Тинлей Дордже побывал с визитом в 
Боулдере (шт. Колорадо) - маленьком, но успешно развивающемся городе у 
подножъя Роки Маунтинз, где Е.С. Кармапа 16й, Ранджунг Ригпе Дордже, 
бывал трижды и где по просьбе Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче, одного из 
величайших буддийских учителей двадцатого века, учредил свою первую 
штаб-квартиру в центре "Шамбала". Сакьонг Мипам Ринпоче, Диана Макпо, 
президент организации "Шамбала" Ричард Роч и представители и члены 
многих буддийских сообществ принимали Его святейшество в главном 
алтарном зале боудлерского отделения организации "Шамбала".
После короткого обращения к представителям центра "Шамбала" Его 
Святейшество удалился в свою резиденцию, где отдыхал перед визитом в 
Университет Наропы - медитационный и образовательный институт, 
учрежденный Чогьямом Трунгпой в 70е годы 20го века. Во время посещения 
Университете Наропы Его святейшество выступил с речью перед членами 
правления, сотрудниками и студентами.
Завтра его святейшество проведет учения в Маки Холл в Боудлере.

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

http://www.kagyu-kdl.ru/news/

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

Воскресенье 25 мая

Сегодня у Его Святейшества был весьма насыщенный день - персональные 
интервью, две беседы о дхарме в Маки Аудиториум в Боулдере, ответы на 
вопросы, встреча с представителями тибетской диаспоры Боулдера в центре 
"Шамбала". Темой публичных учений Его святейшества была: "Улучшение 
окружающей среды посредством просветленного ума", для членов тибетского 
сообщества Его святейшество даровал устную передачу Авалокетешвары.

Несколько дней Его Cвятейшество посвятит отдыху, публичные учения 
продолжатся в субботу 31 мая в Театре Парамаунт в Сиэтле (шт. Вашингтон).

----------


## sherab

Фото визита Кармапы в Америку.

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

*31 Мая 2008 г. Суббота*

Сегодня Его Святейшество 17-й Гьялва Кармапа Оргьен Дродул Тинле Дордже прочел две лекции на тему «Возведение прочной основы для духовной практики», перед почти трехтысячной аудиторией. Лекция проходила в знаменитом театре Сиэтла – «Парамаунт». Основной темой учений были четыре предварительные практики тибетского буддизма: Прибежище и Бодхичитта, Ваджрасаттва, подношение мандалы и Гуру-йога. Вечером, Его Святейшество представил присутствующим большую группу представителей и членов сангхи, чья бескорыстная помощь сделала возможным его первый приезд в Соединенные Штаты. 

*1 Июня 2008 г. Воскресенье*

Сегодня последний день общественных мероприятий, которым завершается первый визит в Соединенные Штаты Америки 17-го Гьялва Кармапы Оргьен Дродул Тинле Дордже. Утром Его Святейшество даровал посвящение Авалокитешвары трем тысячам собравшихся в театре «Парамаунт», Сиэтл. А также дал потрясающие учения о любви и сострадании. Днем, Его Святейшество в той же захватывающей манере говорил о сохранении мира и бережном отношении к окружающей среде, на основе понимания взаимозависимости всех членов мирового сообщества. Также днем, Его Святейшество Кармапа даровал благословение детям и их родителям, живущим в Сиэтле. Последним событием в этот день было прощание в «Западной Наланде». 17-й Кармапа выразил искреннюю благодарность всем тем, кто сделал возможным его первый визит. Он охарактеризовал свой первый приезд как: «крайне успешный и хорошо организованный». После благодарности в адрес правительства Индии, Тибетского правительства в изгнании, а также правительства Соединенных Штатов Америки, Его Святейшество выразил искреннее стремление в скором времени вернуться в Соединенные Штаты, дабы продолжить осуществлять желания множества его учеников находящихся здесь.

*3 июня, 2008 г.*

Поздно вечером, в Международном аэропорту Индра Ганди, Нью-Дели, толпилось множество людей с нетерпением ожидавших возвращения Гьялва Кармапы после его успешной исторической поездки в Америку. В их руках были хадакии транспаранты, выражавшие теплые слова приветствия. Среди встречавших Его Святейшество было много выдающихся личностей.



*4 июня, 2008 г.* 

В отеле «Редиссон» состоялся обед в честь возвращения Его Святейшества, в котором принимали участие делегаты всех монастырей традиции Кагью в Индии и Непале, а также представители Тсурпу Лабранга (Административного ведомства Кармапы). В этой встрече принимали участие много известных людей.



*5 июня, 2008 г.*

Около трех часов по полудню, Его Святейшество прибыл в аэропорт «Гаггал. Глава Ассамблеи представителей тибетского народа господин Карма Чопел, поднес хадак 17-му Гьялва Кармапе. Также хадаки Его Святейшеству поднесли:

Дост. Дорзонг Ринпоче
Дост. Чогьял Ринпоче
Дост. Таклунг Тулку
Тсеванг Дакпа – Генеральный секретарь монастыря Палпунг Шераблинг
Дечен Дамдул - Генеральный секретарь монастыря Гьюто
Представители:
Тсурпу Лабранга
Монастыря Гьюто
Монастыря и института Шераб линг
Монастыря Кхамтрул
Монастыря Чоклинг
Монастыря Дорзонг
Женского монастыря Трилокпур

Сильный дождь сопровождал приезд Его Святейшества в главную обитель монастыря Гьюто. Тсурпу Лабранг и монастырь Гьюто сделали традиционное подношение мандалы, а также провели церемонию под названием «чай и рис».

----------

